# How to cut perfect circles - Video Tutorial



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

In this video I show you how to cut a perfect circle for your car audio install:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tczcH2WYnK0

What you need:
Router (Preferably a plunge, but I show you can use a normal one)
Jasper Circle Jig
Drill
3/16 Drill Bit
Wood to cut a circle into

The Jasper circle jig in the video is the Model 200. Search Google for "Jasper Circle Jig Model 200" to find it. 

Mark


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Is that the Ryobi R163? I just purchased one a coupe weeks ago and my Jasper Circle Jig Model 400 (the round one) would not mount to it. I've made my own circle jig but it's kind of a pain to set up each time. I've got some credit at parts express if the other models will work with my router.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

evangojason said:


> Is that the Ryobi R163? I just purchased one a coupe weeks ago and my Jasper Circle Jig Model 400 (the round one) would not mount to it. I've made my own circle jig but it's kind of a pain to set up each time. I've got some credit at parts express if the other models will work with my router.


You have to use the inner two mounting holes that are closest to the bit center point on the router, I had trouble figuring this out as well.


----------

